
Your fastest Internet in the world is found in Berkeley, CA - samratjp
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/your-fastest-internet-in-the-world-is-found-in-berkeley-ca.ars
======
drewda
It's our granola power!

But more seriously: Thank you, UCB, DOE, DOD, NSF, NIH, and a slew of other
TLAs.

